# rod bags, covers



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi all,

anyone know the cheapest place to buy a few rod bags or covers.
this is the best i have found so far:
http://www.rodsock.com.au/Pricing.htm


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Keza,

a. I think Kmart or Big W might even sell them. Tackle shops do.
b. Depending on how much padding you want you could easitly make them if you can obtain suitable material.
c. You can have some of mine, I rarely use them. Only time I do is if I'm going on a flight and have to pack them in a tube.

Cheers Dave


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

that's what i want them for, either bundling them together for a car trip or in a tube. I've never bothered but i should look after the rings a bit better.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

keza said:


> that's what i want them for, either bundling them together for a car trip or in a tube. I've never bothered but i should look after the rings a bit better.


Especially now that you've been spending your kids inheritance on more expensive fishing gear... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

i'm just deleting your number from my phone


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Kezzaa, next time you are in the tackle shop you have spent the most of the inheritance in, ask for some bags, they will probably have a box full of them, Narrabeen does, most rods leave the shop without the bag :? :?

Yeah I'm back online


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

fisherdan said:


> Kezzaa, next time you are in the tackle shop you have spent the most of the inheritance in, ask for some bags, they will probably have a box full of them,


Yes at Amart Allsports one time, the bloke gave me a handful as I was on the way out


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Dodge said:


> fisherdan said:
> 
> 
> > Kezzaa, next time you are in the tackle shop you have spent the most of the inheritance in, ask for some bags, they will probably have a box full of them,
> ...


that's exactly the sort of deal i'm looking for


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Oh please Dodge, keep it on topic, we don't need to hear about old Queenslanders groping each other at family shopping centers! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

fisherdan said:


> Oh please Dodge, keep it on topic, we don't need to hear about old Queenslanders groping each other at family shopping centers! :lol: :lol: :lol:


geez Dan, you really are back on line


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

fisherdan said:


> Oh please Dodge, keep it on topic, we don't need to hear about old Queenslanders groping each other at family shopping centers! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Dan I can't help it as I'm a country member :lol:


----------



## beardys (Jun 23, 2007)

Kmart sells em. or go to the boat show, they have them for around $1 or something. Q. from me..... where can i buy game reel bags?


----------

